# Mendoza - Argentina



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow. Great photos! Mendoza is a very beautiful city... Clean, nice, with a lot of trees. Near the Andes.
Mendoza has it all!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice city with a lot of tree-lined streets!!


----------



## orinoco_man (Sep 3, 2005)

Beautiful pictures, I love Mendoza because it is a very safe city that has a lot to offer besides their great wines.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Mendoza is a great destination.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photos from Mendoza


----------



## deambulante (Apr 4, 2006)

*MORE MENDOZA AND ITS METROPOLITAN AREA * (GODOY CRUZ, LUJAN DE CUYO, VILLA NUEVA, MAIPU, LAS HERAS, etc)

Palmares Mall in Godoy Cruz









(Photo provided by *Palmares Open Mall*)









(Photo provided by *Palmares Open Mall*)

Fall in downtown Mendoza









(Photo provided by registered user *Mendozinian*)

Autumn at San Martin Park









(Photo provided by registered user *M_K_O*)


----------



## deambulante (Apr 4, 2006)

Pasaje San Martin Stained Glass ceiling









(Photo provided by registered user *Jimena*)

Fuente de los Continentes (Foutain of the Continents) - San Martin Park









(Photo provided by registered user *Federman*)










(Photo provided by user *Martin Garcia Rivas* @ *Taringa.net*)

Autopista Acceso Este (7) in Winter (East Acess Motorway)









(Photo provided by registered user *Facundo*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Facundo*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Facundo*)

Libertardor Avenue in Summertime - San Martin Park









(Photo provided by registered user *Nico85*)

Barrio Civico (Civic Center)









(Photo public domain)

Peatonal Sarmiento in Fall (Sarmiento Pedestrian street)









(Photo provided by registered user *Eduhaus*)

Peatonal Sarmiento in Summer









(Photo provided by registered user *Mendozinian*)

Early Spring in San Martin Park









(Photo provided by *Diario Los Andes*)

Acceso Sur (South 40 Motorway)








(Photo provided by registered user *Jimena*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Jimena*)

City Bancaria (Banking district)









(Photo provided by registered user *Jimena*)

Mendoza Plaza Shopping Mall









(Photo provided by registered user *Alemza*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Alemza*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Alemza*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Alemza*)

Palmares Open Mall inside









(Photo provided by registered user *Alemza*)


Mendoza is WELL KNOWN for it's numerous squares and parks:

Plaza San Martin









(Photo provided by registered user *Eduhaus*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Jimena*)

Plaza España (Spain Square)









(Photo provided by registered user *Jimena*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Jimena*)

Plaza Pedro del Castillo (Pedro del Castillo Square)









(Photo provided by *sobreargentina.com*)

Plaza Chile (Chile Square)









(Photo provided by registered user *Jimena*)

Parque Centro Civico (Civic Center Park)









(Photo provided by registered user *Pndichi*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Pndichi*)

Plaza Independencia (Independencia Square)









(Photo provided by registered user *Guillex*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Guillex*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Eduhaus*)









(Photo provided by registered user *M_K_O*)

Small square in Mendoza 5th Section (residential)









(Photo provided by registered user *M_K_O*)

Famous wide sidewaks of Mendoza








(Photo provided by registered user *Alemza*)

Plaza Italia (Italy Square)









(Photo provided by registered user *M_K_O*)









(Photo public domain)

Plaza Vergara (Vergara Square)









(Photo provided by registered user *Alemza*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Alemza*)

Fiesta Nacional de la Vendimia (Grape Harvest and Wine Festival)









(Photo provided by *mdzol.com*)









(Photo provided by *mdzol.com*)


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

I love my city!


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

Very beautiful


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Incredible these photos, never before seen, very good way to photograph the city. congrats


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Waoooo Mendoza Nice pic and beautiful city.


----------



## mendozinian (Jun 28, 2007)

Wonderful images of my city, thanks for creating this thread!!


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice pics guys. Mendoza is my favourite city in Arg.


----------



## deambulante (Apr 4, 2006)

A few more of what perhaps is the most green city in the Americas in terms of squares, parks, and urban shade... the Wine Capital of Latin America.












(Photo provided by registered user* Joseph85*)









(Photo provided by registered user* Joseph85*)









(Photo provided by registered user* Joseph85*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Mariano_mza*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Guillex*)









(Photo provided by registered user *Guillex*)


Composite downtown (Mendoza's skyline is not the most vertical, due to various factors like earthquake activity and because the city is a bit spread out and actually has several smaller downtowns in Villa Nueva, Godoy Cruz, Maipu, Lujan de cuyo, etc, however it is starting to rise a bit :cheers









(Photo provided by registered user *Jimena*)


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

(Photo provided by*Mendoza Police *) (??)


..it's mine. .


----------



## deambulante (Apr 4, 2006)

Fixed mariano. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Impressive, particularly the clean streets! Impeccable!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------

